# neues revier



## Küstensack (25. Januar 2012)

hallo sportsfreunde!!!!
ich wollte mal fragen,ob einer von meinen sportsfreunden sich,
rund um die wohlenberger wiek auskennt wollte mich dort mal zum fischen blicken lassen.über infos freue ich mich........tight lines|wavey:


----------



## Mefospezialist (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: neues revier*

Seekarten und Google Earth sowie Strömungsvorhersagen ansehen, hin fahren Wassertemperatur checken, fischen gehen und Fische fangen.

Tipps sind oft schlechter als der eigene Instinkt!

Grüße

Mefo


----------



## Küstensack (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: neues revier*



Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Seekarten und Google Earth sowie Strömungsvorhersagen ansehen, hin fahren Wassertemperatur checken, fischen gehen und Fische fangen.
> 
> Tipps sind oft schlechter als der eigene Instinkt!
> 
> ...



Hmm,....ich dachte eher so an tips und fachwissen,
von einen spezi...oder kontakt zu einem guide...|wavey:
Über das revier...würde ich bezahlen...|wavey:


----------



## Salty Waterboy (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: neues revier*

Hi,
ich bin in der Ecke zwar seltener unterwegs, aber eine Bucht weiter westlich ist mein Revier. Fals du dort mal agreifen willst, meld dich einfach. Vielleicht kann man mal zu zweit losziehen, auch gern die Wohlenberger Wiek. Auch ohne Bezahlung.#6

Aber lass es erstmal wieder wärmer werden.

Gruß Belly


----------



## OssiHWI (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: neues revier*

Moin,

in der Wohlenberger Wiek braucht man keinen Guid. Das ist eh alles das gleiche. Da kannste am Tarnewitzer Huk anfangen und am Wieschendorfer Huk aufhören - soweit das Auge reicht Seegras. Also ne eher einfache Struktur. Den Blinker immer schön Richtung Horizont, dann kannste eigentlich nichts falsch machen. Die Wismarer Bucht ist genau das gleiche. Etwas komplizierter ist da schon die Boltenhagener Ecke, aber wenn man da die Sinne etwas schärft kommt man da auch alleine klar...

Allerdings würd ich im Moment eher nen Eispickel als nen Watstock mitnehmen...

|wavey:OssiHWI
www.seatrouthunter.de <--- guck dir die Fotos an, die stammen alle aus dem besagten Bereich....


----------



## Salziges Silber (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: neues revier*

Wenn Du unbedingt fachkundigen Rat und oder eine Führung Vorort möchtest dann klingel hier mal an
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=3974


Viel Erfolg und ein dickes Petri, reingehauen...


----------



## Küstensack (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: neues revier*



Bellyfisher schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin in der Ecke zwar seltener unterwegs, aber eine Bucht weiter westlich ist mein Revier. Fals du dort mal agreifen willst, meld dich einfach. Vielleicht kann man mal zu zweit losziehen, auch gern die Wohlenberger Wiek. Auch ohne Bezahlung.#6
> 
> Aber lass es erstmal wieder wärmer werden.
> ...


|wavey:
habe Dir eine Pn geschickt...#h


----------



## OssiHWI (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: neues revier*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> Wenn Du unbedingt fachkundigen Rat und oder eine Führung Vorort möchtest dann klingel hier mal an
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=3974
> 
> 
> Viel Erfolg und ein dickes Petri, reingehauen...


 
So selten wie Rolf im Moment an der Küste ist, wird das sowieso nichts mit ner Führung vor Ort. Das kannste wohl knicken!!!


----------



## mefohunter84 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: neues revier*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> So selten wie Rolf im Moment an der Küste ist, wird das sowieso nichts mit ner Führung vor Ort. Das kannste wohl knicken!!!




|kopfkrat

Wo ein Wille ist, ......   #6
Schaun wir mal. 

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Küstensack (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: neues revier*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> So selte
> n wie Rolf im Moment an der Küste ist, wird das sowieso nichts mit ner Führung vor Ort. Das kannste wohl knicken!!!


.....moin,moin....
Ich fischte dort schon zur wendezeit1989/90...doch nicht intensiv...
Nun lebe ich in der nähe zu dassow...will nicht wieder bei null anfangen...
..mit den anfahrtswegen....und parkplätzen...tight lines...wer hat erbarmen mit mir.....#c


----------

